# Kommentare zu:  Pressemeldung: 2 Weltrekordwaller von Quantum - Teammitgliedern gefan



## Anglerboard-Team (25. März 2006)

Hier gibts die Infos, und hier könnt Ihr kommentieren und diskutieren>>>>


----------



## Hechthunter21 (25. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu:  Pressemeldung: 2 Weltrekordwaller von Quantum - Teammitgliedern g*

Petri zu diesen Hammermäßigen Waller´n ...den beiden Fängern#6

Welcher Köder war denn im Spiel!?#c


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu:  Pressemeldung: 2 Weltrekordwaller von Quantum - Teammitgliedern gefan*

Am Po nehme ich mal an Köderfisch.


----------



## sundeule (25. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu:  Pressemeldung: 2 Weltrekordwaller von Quantum - Teammitgliedern gefan*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Am Po nehme ich mal an Köderfisch.


 
Ich nehm da immer nur vierlagiges Papier aber die Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden.:q 
Hauptsache der Fisch wurde waidgerecht abgeschlagen...:q 


Was für Fische! Echt zum baden abgewöhnen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu:  Pressemeldung: 2 Weltrekordwaller von Quantum - Teammitgliedern gefan*

Jaja, gebts mir ))


----------



## Fabio (25. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu:  Pressemeldung: 2 Weltrekordwaller von Quantum - Teammitgliedern g*

Ich kenne Bilder von nem Wels aus dem Po mit 113kg, das sollte dann doch Weltrekord sein?? Gefangen von einer Frau, da war sogar ein Bericht in einer Blinker zeitschrift?


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu:  Pressemeldung: 2 Weltrekordwaller von Quantum - Teammitgliedern gefan*

Vielleicht wurde der Fisch eben nicht offiziell gemeldet oder es bestanden Zweifel an Fang, Fangumständen etc...

Ich denke wenn die melden, dass es offizieller IGFA - Rekord ist, wird es wohl auch stimmen - der andere Fisch ist dann halt nicht "offiziell", denke ich.


----------



## Fabio (25. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu:  Pressemeldung: 2 Weltrekordwaller von Quantum - Teammitgliedern g*

so wirds wahrscheinlich sein, dürfte dem Camp, wo der gefangen wurde, auch ziemlich egal sein, mit dem Bild kann man ja trotzdem gut werben, wenn er auch nicht offiziell ist


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu:  Pressemeldung: 2 Weltrekordwaller von Quantum - Teammitgliedern gefan*

Mir persönlich wäre es eh wurscht, wenn ich einen Waller dieser Größe fangen würde, ob Rekord oder nicht. Ich denke auch für die beiden wird das Erlebnis eher zählen.

Ich will aber so einen mal bei uns im Neckar fangen))


----------



## Hechthunter21 (25. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu:  Pressemeldung: 2 Weltrekordwaller von Quantum - Teammitgliedern g*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will aber so einen mal bei uns im Neckar fangen))




oh ja dass glaube ich Dir gerne...& ich gehe auch mal davon aus dass der ein oder andere Bolide im Neckar vorkommt!


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu:  Pressemeldung: 2 Weltrekordwaller von Quantum - Teammitgliedern gefan*

Ja, da kamen schon einige um 2 Meter raus.
Unser Problem:
Relativ starke Strömung und man darf nicht vom Boot aus angeln.
Da ist es sehr schwer einen großen Waller in der Strömung zu halten, zumal man nicht mitlaufen kann wegen der Büsche/Bäume.

Da muss ich wohl doch für meinen 2 Meter Waller auch an den Po fahren)


----------



## Hechthunter21 (25. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu:  Pressemeldung: 2 Weltrekordwaller von Quantum - Teammitgliedern g*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, da kamen schon einige um 2 Meter raus.
> Unser Problem:
> Relativ starke Strömung und man darf nicht vom Boot aus angeln.
> Da ist es sehr schwer einen großen Waller in der Strömung zu halten, zumal man nicht mitlaufen kann wegen der Büsche/Bäume.
> ...


----------



## Franky (25. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu:  Pressemeldung: 2 Weltrekordwaller von Quantum - Teammitgliedern gefan*

@ Fabio:

Die IGFA macht Rekorde nicht immer am maximalen Gewicht aus, sondern berücksichtigt auch die Materialkombo (Rute/Schnur) dabei.

@ André:
Ganz genau DAS fiel mir auch beim ersten Lesen des POstings  ein... :q:q:q


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (26. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu:  Pressemeldung: 2 Weltrekordwaller von Quantum - Teammitgliedern gefan*

Auf jeden Fall habe beide Fische sowie Fischer PO-tenzial:m 

Auch von mir ein *dickes* PETRI HEIL!!

Grüsse
Mirco


----------



## angelrausch (26. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu:  Pressemeldung: 2 Weltrekordwaller von Quantum - Teammitgliedern gefan*

hallo

eine kleine anmerkung von mir, an einer anderen ecke in italien
wurde heut ein fisch mit 103,6 kg gefangen...
wenn ich es schaffe werde ich noch weitere infos einstellen.

gruß micha


----------



## Luzifer (26. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu:  Pressemeldung: 2 Weltrekordwaller von Quantum - Teammitgliedern g*

Petri Heil  #:
Glück muss man haben


----------



## Daserge (27. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu:  Pressemeldung: 2 Weltrekordwaller von Quantum - Teammitgliedern gefan*

am Wochenende war auf Videotext ein Bericht zu einem Wallerfang aus Russland.Der Fisch hatte bei einer länge von 2,50  136 kilo.
Der Typ der ihr gefangen hat hat das Kilo für paar Rubbel auf'm heimischen Markt verkauft.Denke mal das bringt dem mehr als ein IGFA Rekord.
Also nicht jeder Fisch der dort als Rekord geführt wird ist auch der Rekord.


----------



## HD4ever (27. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu:  Pressemeldung: 2 Weltrekordwaller von Quantum - Teammitgliedern g*

Wahnsinn .... über 200 Pfd |bla: #r#6
und ich arbeite immer noch an meinen 20 Pfd.... |peinlich


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (27. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu:  Pressemeldung: 2 Weltrekordwaller von Quantum - Teammitgliedern g*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> Wahnsinn .... über 200 Pfd |bla: #r#6
> und ich arbeite immer noch an meinen 20 Pfd.... |peinlich




kommt immer drauf an wo,womit man angelt 
mein größter war 129cm,den aber an matchrute 20er schnur,8er haken und 7cm rotauge beim zander/barsch-angeln.
der macht da genausoviel spass,wenn nicht mehr als einer  an 50kg-schnur von 2meter länge.

aber trotzhdem,heftigste fische
wenn man ruhe beim angeln vor den badegästen haben will,ein großes poster am ufer hinhängen mit den worten:

hier gefangen
!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu:  Pressemeldung: 2 Weltrekordwaller von Quantum - Teammitgliedern g*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Unser Problem:
> Relativ starke Strömung und man darf nicht vom Boot aus angeln.
> Da ist es sehr schwer einen großen Waller in der Strömung zu halten, zumal man nicht mitlaufen kann wegen der Büsche/Bäume.


Da muß wohl das Gerät einfach richtig stark sein. :g So zur Sicherheit wäre dann ein Harness und Sicherung am nächsten Baum oder Einschlagen eines starken Sicherungspfahles noch zu empfehlen, von wegen Wasserskilaufen und so! :m Big-Game am Neckar! #6


----------



## Nolte (27. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu:  Pressemeldung: 2 Weltrekordwaller von Quantum - Teammitgliedern gefan*

:m Hallo leute!!!...

Fabio hat recht!...Mit  den 113 kg Wells gefangen von Edeltraud Pfeifferman
am 08.04.2002 am Po (nord Itallien) mit aal als köder1
|krach: Und Franky ebenso, mit der regel der IGFA!!!
Wass nun???...
Persönllisch:... Werde ich für Edeltraud,der "factum" frau, durfte einiges um wert steigen lassen oder???...Immerin ist der kampf mit so/n "Monster" nicht
leicht!!!

Filipe Cardoso


----------



## Nick_A (28. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu:  Pressemeldung: 2 Weltrekordwaller von Quantum - Teammitgliedern gefan*

Irre...datt sind wirklich mal Klopper !!! :m

Freue mich schon auf die Fotos dieser Riesen ! Glückwunsch an die Fänger ! #6


----------



## Hechthunter21 (28. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu:  Pressemeldung: 2 Weltrekordwaller von Quantum - Teammitgliedern g*



			
				Daserge schrieb:
			
		

> am Wochenende war auf Videotext ein Bericht zu einem Wallerfang aus Russland.Der Fisch hatte bei einer länge von 2,50 136 kilo.
> Der Typ der ihr gefangen hat hat das Kilo für paar Rubbel auf'm heimischen Markt verkauft.Denke mal das bringt dem mehr als ein IGFA Rekord.
> Also nicht jeder Fisch der dort als Rekord geführt wird ist auch der Rekord.



tja da sieht man mal wieder wie unterschiedlich die Prioritäten gesetzt werden...
dem Einen als Existenzerwerb den anderen als Rekord-Fisch


----------

